# Feeding spilos



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

I am about to order my spilo, and am wondering what is good to feed to them. I figure at 1.5", i should feed him some guppies since thier small but what else could i give him?


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

would beefheart, krill, liver, bloodworms, shrimp, & smelt work good


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

yup and throw in some chicken( raw / no fat ) / feeders


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding discussion*


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Try some earthworms from the local baitshop, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Shrimp, fish fillets, crab, salmon, beefheart...







!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

mine spilo would eat anything that is food

flake, pellets, feeders, beefheart, and shrimp/krill


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

you should also try some cichlid pellets and some shrimp and then have alot of feeders but quarentine them !!


----------

